# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My name

## TATY

Hi, 
My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?

----------


## Бармалей

First, I have to say that I find it amusing that the first two threads here are titled "My name" and "Earl."   ::  http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/ 
Second, you've been smoking the reefer a bit early, haven't you TATY?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

TATY, He want to know - what is this John in Russian ? 
John - it's very widespread name in English. Analogue in Russian: Иван Ivan

----------


## Indra

> TATY, He want to know - what is this John in Russian ? 
> John - it's very widespread name in English. Analogue in Russian: Иван Ivan

 Не. Вчера в Хитроу задержали крупную партию героина, вот сегодня Татушу и плющит. А если серьезно, то его можно понять, за последнее время сразу несколько вопросов примерно с одним и тем же

----------


## Leof

Guys! Guys - do not be so rude with Johny.
Hey Johny-Pony - don't be hurt - they didn't answer you and treated you because they simply do not know that your name is actually Mongol!
I understood it instantly after I read yout name!
Yes you have Mongol roots - without doubts!
now turn and go away from here to the Mongol forum - MasterMongol. net! Go go go!  ::

----------


## TATY

> Guys! Guys - do not be so rude with Johny.
> Hey Johny-Pony - don't be hurt - they didn't answer you and treated you because they simply do not know that your name is actually Mongol!
> I understood it instantly after I read yout name!
> Yes you have Mongol roots - without doubts!
> now turn and go away from here to the Mongol forum - MasterMongol. net! Go go go!

 Wow!

----------


## Leof

wha--what??  ::

----------


## basurero

> First, I have to say that I find it amusing that the first two threads here are titled "My name" and "Earl."   http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/ 
> Second, you've been smoking the reefer a bit early, haven't you TATY?

 Clever man. That is exactly why I wanted to know how to say Earl in Russian. That show owns.

----------


## Rtyom

> Hi, 
> My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?

 No, it's pretty Ukrainian.

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by TATY  Hi, 
> My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?   No, it's pretty Ukrainian.

 If I had a kopeck for every time I met someone named John Smith, I still wouldn't have much because kopecks aren't worth a thing.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

let me add to this bs thread, because it is just bs, nothing but bs. 
TATY - you are full of it.   ::

----------


## Бармалей

In post-Soviet Russia, BS adds to you!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Hi, 
> My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?   No, it's pretty Ukrainian.

 Isn't Ukraine in Russia?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by TATY  Hi, 
> My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?   No, it's pretty Ukrainian.   Isn't Ukraine in Russia?

 No, stupid. Russia is part of Ukraine. Surely you've heard of their president Viktor Putshchenko?   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> No, stupid. Russia is part of Ukraine. Surely you've heard of their president Viktor Putshchenko?

 Don't blame me, I voted for Viktor Yanukotin

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  No, stupid. Russia is part of Ukraine. Surely you've heard of their president Viktor Putshchenko?     Don't blame me, I voted for Viktor Yanukotin

 Don't try to plead innocent, we all know you voted for Tymoshenko's buns.

----------


## TATY

So Russia is in Ukraine, and so is Siberia? And these are all in Soviet Union? 
Why is it CCCP in Russian. What does it stand for? Why is there no U in it. 
I can see one C will stand for Communist.  
I installed Russian on my computer and changed it to Russian. If I type my name like usual I get Ощрт Ыьшер. This is my name in Acrylic, right?

----------


## Rtyom

Let me help you out, friend. You watch too many Hollywood movies which do not give a rat's *ss about its audience. First and foremost, Ukraine used to be the part of Russia 15,000 years ago, since then the two people of Russian and Ukranian descent fought each other and turned to be themselves someone's part alternately. For about 5,000 years ago, there was created a secret society called "Siberia". They were tired of their countries' disorder and wanted to cut that off. Many Russians and Ukranians corroborated the idea of peace and freedom and got together to dethrone their hated leaders. They finally succeded in it for about 1,000 years ago. But since they were secret society no one knows for sure that it were them who did it---stealthily but fortunate. And now We have named one of of the part of Russia in honour of them. It's called Siberia the Great. 
Pst scriptum:
And you know what? I contacted Pravit, our respected specialist, and he was able to remember that he went to university with someone called John Smith once. And that feller appeared to be of half-Russian and half-Unkranian breed. So this indirectly points at the secret society "Siberia". It wasn't another bloody myth.

----------


## TATY

> Let me help you out, friend. You watch too many Hollywood movies which do not give a rat's *ss about its audience. First and foremost, Ukraine used to be the part of Russia 15,000 years ago, since then the two people of Russian and Ukranian descent fought each other and turned to be themselves someone's part alternately. For about 5,000 years ago, there was created a secret society called "Siberia". They were tired of their countries' disorder and wanted to cut that off. Many Russians and Ukranians corroborated the idea of peace and freedom and got together to dethrone their hated leaders. They finally succeded in it for about 1,000 years ago. But since they were secret society no one knows for sure that it were them who did it---stealthily but fortunate. And now We have named one of of the part of Russia in honour of them. It's called Siberia the Great. 
> Pst scriptum:
> And you know what? I contacted Pravit, our respected specialist, and he was able to remember that he went to university with someone called John Smith once. And that feller appeared to be of half-Russian and half-Unkranian breed. So this indirectly points at the secret society "Siberia". It wasn't another bloody myth.

 I see. 
I thought my name was Russian. Cos there was that communist guy, the one who invented the USSR. John Lennon.

----------


## Бармалей

> If I type my name like usual I get Ощрт Ыьшер. This is my name in Acrylic, right?

 Classic. Almost as good as the guy who thought a=а, b=б, c=в, d=г, etc.   ::

----------


## ml_2006

Actually, d=д.  And Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, but that does not mean it is part of Russia now.  It is a separate country from Russia, with its own president, language, etc.  I'm pretty sure I am saying this correctly as my sister is adopted from Russia and my fiance is from Ukraine, but you are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Vadim84

> Actually, d=д.  And Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, but that does not mean it is part of Russia now.  It is a separate country from Russia, with its own president, language, etc.  I'm pretty sure I am saying this correctly as my sister is adopted from Russia and my fiance is from Ukraine, but you are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

 Wow! Where have you been before? That's some priceless info. Wait, let me write it down  ::

----------


## Guin

> Actually, d=д.  And Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, but that does not mean it is part of Russia now.  It is a separate country from Russia, with its own president, language, etc.  I'm pretty sure I am saying this correctly as my sister is adopted from Russia and my fiance is from Ukraine, but you are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

 You're right, Ukraine has now not only its own president, but at the same time its own "Queen of England". I mean the president Yustchenko, that has lost recently almost completely all his power. The Ukraine has also its own criminal at power. So, let me express you my warmest congratulations!!!  :P

----------


## Греческо

> Why is it CCCP in Russian. What does it stand for? Why is there no U in it. 
> I can see one C will stand for Communist.

 C does not stand for Communist but for Socialist. 
CCCP= Союз Советских Социалистических Республик 
(Soyuz Sovietskih Socialisticheskih Respublik)

----------


## Vadim84

> C does not stand for Communist but for Socialist. 
> CCCP= Союз Советских Социалистических Республик
> (Soyuz Sovietskih Socialisticheskih Respublik)

 Wow! Today is certainly the day of significant discoveries for me. I in my pathetic ignorance have always thought that СССР standed for Союз Спившихся Сбрендивших Русских.

----------


## TATY

> Actually, d=д.  And Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, but that does not mean it is part of Russia now.  It is a separate country from Russia, with its own president, language, etc.  I'm pretty sure I am saying this correctly as my sister is adopted from Russia and my fiance is from Ukraine, but you are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

 No, I looked on a map from 1980 and Ukraine wasn't on it, so it doesn't exist, someone made it up.... probably the Jews.  
P.s. while I was looking at the map I found a country called Hungry! I couldn't find Thirsty though. But that map was messed up because I was following Russia all the way to the East and I got to Alaska, but then I went all the way to the left (West) of the map and Alaska was there again. The retards put it on the map twice at opposite sides of the world! NELLY RETARDOS!.

----------


## Vadim84

> P.s. while I was looking at the map I found a country called Hungry!

 That's nothing compared to what I found. Did you know there are such countries as Grenade, New Zealot, Saint Mitts and Levis, Comorons, Macronesia, Paragay, Rwander, San Marina, The Holy Sea, Zombia, eh?  

> but then I went all the way to the left (West) of the map

 Is it just you who is ignorant or is it your weird map, which is messed up? When you look at a normal map, West is ALWAYS at the top, while East would be to the left.  

> The retards put it on the map twice at opposite sides of the world! NELLY RETARDOS!.

 That really requires a substantial degree of stupidity. Any high school student knows that Alaska is the core element of the world and therefore must be put on all four opposite sides of the map. Every road leads to Alaska they say.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by ml_2006  But that map was messed up because I was following Russia all the way to the East and I got to Alaska, but then I went all the way to the left (West) of the map and Alaska was there again.

 Alaska also is a part of Russia. So Russia is around the world. And Russians are everywhere.   
Russians coming!

----------


## ml_2006

[quote="TATY"] But that map was messed up because I was following Russia all the way to the East and I got to Alaska, but then I went all the way to the left (West) of the map and Alaska was there again. [quote] 
You do realize that Ukraine is *SW* of Russia next to Poland.  Look for the black sea, and then look for Ukraine.  Also, Ukraine's recent independence from Russia was in 1991.  They were independent back in the early 20th century for a brief period.  So maybe you just need to get a different map.

----------


## svar45

ml_2006, don't buy anything from this Russians ppl!!!  :: )

----------


## Wowik

> You do realize that Ukraine is *SW* of Russia next to Poland.

 Poland is also a part of Russia  ::    http://old-map.narod.ru/all-17.html

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY   But that map was messed up because I was following Russia all the way to the East and I got to Alaska, but then I went all the way to the left (West) of the map and Alaska was there again.     
> You do realize that Ukraine is *SW* of Russia next to Poland.  Look for the black sea, and then look for Ukraine.  Also, Ukraine's recent independence from Russia was in 1991.  They were independent back in the early 20th century for a brief period.  So maybe you just need to get a different map.

 You are making this stuff up.

----------


## Basil77

> They were independent back in the early 20th century for a brief period.

 Nonsense! Nothing like that happened that time! (I don't count Petlura's and other bandit's short rule) There is no such nation as ukrainians! Lenin and Stalin artifisially create this republic, Gitler and later CIA helped to create nationalistic forces there - so now there is something amorth at the place of former south-western Russia, and this thing is called "Ukraine".

----------


## Wowik

> Hitler

----------


## TATY

> They were independent back in the early 20th century for a brief period.
> 			
> 		  Nonsense! Nothing like that happened that time! (I don't count Petlura's and other bandit's short rule) There is no such nation as ukrainians! Lenin and Stalin artifisially create this republic, Gitler and later CIA helped to create nationalistic forces there - so now there is something amorth at the place of former south-western Russia, and this thing is called "Ukraine".

----------


## Wowik

Да украинские земли *московской* Руси/России принадлежали меньше, чем были самостоятельными или входили в состав Великого Княжества Литовского, Русского и Жемантийского, а позднее в Республику Двух Народов. 
Так можно сказать, что нет польской нации - это католический запад России.

----------


## TATY

> Да украинские земли *московской* Руси/России принадлежали меньше, чем были самостоятельными или входили в состав Великого Княжества Литовского, Русского и Жемантийского, а позднее в Республику Двух Народов. 
> Так можно сказать, что нет польской нации - это католический запад России.

 You can say that about most nations though. Everything had to split somewhere. You could say Portugues and Spanish peoples are the same. Or that there is no difference bettwen Czechs and Slovaks. It doesn't matter when or how two people's diverged. 
And, so Basil77, is the Ukrainian language just a dialect of Russian, or was it also invented by Lenin Hitler and Stalin?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Да украинские земли *московской* Руси/России принадлежали меньше, чем были самостоятельными или входили в состав Великого Княжества Литовского, Русского и Жемантийского, а позднее в Республику Двух Народов. 
> Так можно сказать, что нет польской нации - это католический запад России.   You can say that about most nations though. Everything had to split somewhere. You could say Portugues and Spanish peoples are the same. Or that there is no difference bettwen Czechs and Slovaks. It doesn't matter when or how two people's diverged. 
> And, so Basil77, is the Ukrainian language just a dialect of Russian, or was it also invented by Lenin Gitler and Stalin?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by TATY  Gitler

 Why??

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Wowik  Да украинские земли *московской* Руси/России принадлежали меньше, чем были самостоятельными или входили в состав Великого Княжества Литовского, Русского и Жемантийского, а позднее в Республику Двух Народов. 
> Так можно сказать, что нет польской нации - это католический запад России.   You can say that about most nations though. Everything had to split somewhere. You could say Portugues and Spanish peoples are the same. Or that there is no difference bettwen Czechs and Slovaks. It doesn't matter when or how two people's diverged. 
> And, so Basil77, is the Ukrainian language just a dialect of Russian, or was it also invented by Lenin *гитлеришка* and Stalin?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by TATY  Gitler      Why??

 Лол, я пошутил.   ::  
Забавно, что он написал "Gitler". Я, начиная с сегодняшнего дня, только поговорю "Gitler".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> They were independent back in the early 20th century for a brief period.
> 			
> 		  Nonsense! Nothing like that happened that time! (I don't count Petlura's and other bandit's short rule) There is no such nation as ukrainians! Lenin and Stalin artifisially create this republic, Gitler and later CIA helped to create nationalistic forces there - so now there is something amorth at the place of former south-western Russia, and this thing is called "Ukraine".

  Hey, in 1917, Ukraine declared itself independent. Russia had to reconqour the territory.

----------


## Оля

> Я, начиная с сегодняшнего дня, говорю только "Gitler".

----------


## charlestonian

> Hi, 
> My name is John Edward Smith, Earl of Nottinghamshire. Someone told me it's Russian. Is it Russian?

 *Someone told me*  you are joking  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> So Russia is in Ukraine, and so is Siberia? And these are all in Soviet Union? 
> Why is it CCCP in Russian. What does it stand for? Why is there no U in it. 
> I can see one C will stand for Communist.  
> I installed Russian on my computer and changed it to Russian. If I type my name like usual I get Ощрт Ыьшер. This is my name in Acrylic, right?

 What have you been drinking??? No more coca cola for you!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Let me help you out, friend. You watch too many Hollywood movies which do not give a rat's *ss about its audience. First and foremost, Ukraine used to be the part of Russia 15,000 years ago, since then the two people of Russian and Ukranian descent fought each other and turned to be themselves someone's part alternately. For about 5,000 years ago, there was created a secret society called "Siberia". They were tired of their countries' disorder and wanted to cut that off. Many Russians and Ukranians corroborated the idea of peace and freedom and got together to dethrone their hated leaders. They finally succeded in it for about 1,000 years ago. But since they were secret society no one knows for sure that it were them who did it---stealthily but fortunate. And now We have named one of of the part of Russia in honour of them. It's called Siberia the Great. 
> Pst scriptum:
> And you know what? I contacted Pravit, our respected specialist, and he was able to remember that he went to university with someone called John Smith once. And that feller appeared to be of half-Russian and half-Unkranian breed. So this indirectly points at the secret society "Siberia". It wasn't another bloody myth.

 Tell us more, tell us more!!!!  ::

----------


## crazyrussian

Hi my name is Marina Nikolaevna Dmitrieva in English but Russian it's 
Марина Николаева Дмитрийева 
Marina

----------


## Оля

> Дмитрийева

 Не верю.

----------


## crazyrussian

Дмитрийева Is my last name in Russian why don't you trust in it. 
Marina

----------


## charlestonian

> Дмитрийева Is my last name in Russian why don't you trust in it. 
> Marina

 "trust in it?" It does not sound English either...

----------


## crazyrussian

But that's how I spell it in Enlgish according to my paperwork. Do you think it's a bad last name by any chance?

----------


## charlestonian

> But that's how I spell it in Enlgish according to my paperwork. Do you think it's a bad last name by any chance?

 I meant the phrase "trust in it." It sounds strange. BTW, in Russian, your last name is Дмитриева, without *й*, I think.
Also, in your signature, it should be "Я - русск*ая*, котор*ая* любит музыку. There should be feminine endings, not masculine.

----------


## Оля

> Дмитрийева Is my last name in Russian why don't you trust in it.

 Because it should be Дмитриева.

----------


## basurero

Haha this thread is hilarious, and the funniest of all is ml_2006.

----------


## V

> Haha this thread is hilarious, and the funniest of all is ml_2006.

 Yeah
Absolutely mind numbingly hilarious  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Haha this thread is hilarious, and the funniest of all is ml_2006.

 Yeah, his wonderful jokes make me laugh to the tears.   ::

----------


## TATY

Hi, I'm back. I was looking for Narnia on the map and found a country called Belarus. Well I never!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That isn't a country, that's an oil pipeline company   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Hi, I'm back. I was looking for Narnia on the map and found a country called Belarus. Well I never!

 *Cheking the map* (Edited. L.)! There is not a country with such a name. May be it's "Belorussia" ?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Haha this thread is hilarious, and the funniest of all is ml_2006.   Yeah, his wonderful jokes make me laugh to _ tears.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by TATY  Hi, I'm back. I was looking for Narnia on the map and found a country called Belarus. Well I never!   *Cheking the map* (Edited. L.)! There is not a country with such a name. May be it's "Belorussia" ?

 I thought Belarus and Belorussia were cities in the Soviet Union? But I thought they were blown up when the Germans won World War II? Didn't some guy named Lucky Shenko or something become their mayor?  
(и да, я знаю что такое Беларусь и Лукашенко)

----------


## Ramil

> (и да, я знаю что такое Беларусь и Лукашенко)

 It won't help. Somebody will surely post that you are wrong  ::

----------


## Basil77

Of course he is wrong! This year is not too lucky for Lukashenko.  ::

----------


## TATY

So let me get this straight: Lucky Shenko is the maor of a city called Belly Rus in the Soviet Union. So who is this Hugh Crane man then?

----------


## Basil77

> So let me get this straight: Lucky Shenko is the maor of a city called Belly Rus in the Soviet Union. So who is this Hugh Crane man then?

 His alter ego of course! U.S. Chenko (his full name is Unlucky Sucks Chenko).

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by TATY  So let me get this straight: Lucky Shenko is the maor of a city called Belly Rus in the Soviet Union. So who is this Hugh Crane man then?   His alter ego of course! U.S. Chenko (his full name is Unlucky Sucks Chenko).

 Fortunately for him, Princess Leia is still involved in Hugh Crane's politics under the assumed name of Tina Shankho.

----------


## Basil77

> Fortunately for him, Princess Leia is still involved in Hugh Crane's politics under the assumed name of Tina Shankho.

 +1   ::  
Now I know why they are fighting so much in Rada. It's just Star Wars!   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  Fortunately for him, Princess Leia is still involved in Hugh Crane's politics under the assumed name of Tina Shankho.   +1   
> Now I know why they are fighting so much in Rada. It's just Star Wars!

 So Hugh Crane, and Tina Shankho are in RADA?

----------


## Basil77

> So Hugh Crane, and Tina Shankho are in RADA?

 No, Rada is the place, there they do this:

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  So Hugh Crane, and Tina Shankho are in RADA?   No, Rada is the place, there they do this:

 Is that Hugh Crane and Tina Shankho?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by TATY  So Hugh Crane, and Tina Shankho are in RADA?   No, Rada is the place, there they do this:     Is that Hugh Crane and Tina Shankho?

 Hugh Crane looks far too similar to Huge Crane when one is looking at that picture and text too quickly...  ::

----------


## GreenLarry

My name is Lawrence,(tho i prefer Larry)how on earth does one say that in russian?

----------


## Оля

> My name is Lawrence,(tho i prefer Larry)how on earth does one say that in russian?

 Ло(у)ренс, Ларри.
There's a Russian name Лаврентий (Lavrentiy) which corresponds with it. It's outdated though.

----------


## GreenLarry

> Originally Posted by GreenLarry  My name is Lawrence,(tho i prefer Larry)how on earth does one say that in russian?   Ло(у)ренс, Ларри.
> There's a Russian name Лаврентий (Lavrentiy) which corresponds with it. It's outdated though.

 Ah thank you Oly. Now i remember being called Lavrenty by a russian friend on msn a long time ago,memory is coming back! It is funny too that the name larry in russian  looks a little like nappy! Which is a kind of diaper!

----------


## Оля

> Ah thank you Oly*a*.

 You're welcome  ::

----------


## GreenLarry

> Originally Posted by GreenLarry  Ah thank you Oly*a*.   You're welcome

 Ah, I forgot the я is a ya sound!

----------


## TATY

Someone told me Russia has invaded Georgia because Georgia bombed South Carolina, but I looked on a map and I couldn't see Russia next to Georgia. Is Russia in Tennesse?

----------


## BappaBa

Nebrussia already took Kansas, Missouri, so, yeah, here we are (in Tennesse). =)

----------

